# The Trout are coming.



## garhtr

Get ready for trout fishing !
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Workingman

Just saw it 2 days ago and marked the 3 near me on my calendar! Thanks for the heads up. They are fun to catch!!


----------



## chadwimc

I like trout fishin'...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Thank you for the link!

Man Chadwinc you got some real nice fat ones there!

We are taking my 12 year old son and a younger boy he met at an after school program. I'm going to wait a week until the rush dies down. I'm going to have my hands full with these two.

I have not gone out for them, but assume the same old power baits, cheese, corn, etc would be best for the boys so will stock up on that. We'll see what they can keep on the hook and keep fingers crossed they reel in a few. I don't think the other boy has ever gone fishing before.


----------



## garhtr

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I don't think the other boy has ever gone fishing


 Sounds like fun ! 
Power bait is a great way too go.
Have fun and Good luck and good fishing .


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Thanks for the info Garhtr !


----------



## Workingman

With my daughter who's 10, I will sometimes rig her up with a fly fishing fly of some sort and tip it with a wax worm below a bobber so she can whip it out there. Some days it works good. Sometimes it seems like they're too deep for that, then I'll give her powerbait with a few tiny split shot. I get to eat the ones i catch, hers get cooked and she treats her cats with them!


----------



## garhtr

Workingman said:


> hers get cooked and she treats her cats with them!


I'm surprised the cat eats them 
I turn mine lose, I never really acquired a taste for em.
Smoking does makes them nearly eatable 
Hope she catches a bunch n Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## katfish ken

garhtr said:


> I'm surprised the cat eats them
> I turn mine lose, I never really acquired a taste for em.
> Smoking does makes them nearly eatable
> Hope she catches a bunch n Good luck and Good Fishing


Stocked trout seems to have an oily taste ,at least to me. Think maybe its what they feed them in the hatchery. After they have been in fresh water for a couple weeks to a month the taste changes considerably.


----------



## katfish ken

garhtr said:


> I'm surprised the cat eats them
> I turn mine lose, I never really acquired a taste for em.
> Smoking does makes them nearly eatable
> Hope she catches a bunch n Good luck and Good Fishing


Stocked trout seems to have an oily taste ,at least to me. Think maybe its what they feed them in the hatchery. After they have been in fresh water for a couple weeks to a month the taste changes considerably.


----------



## katfish ken

garhtr said:


> I'm surprised the cat eats them
> I turn mine lose, I never really acquired a taste for em.
> Smoking does makes them nearly eatable
> Hope she catches a bunch n Good luck and Good Fishing


Stocked trout seems to have an oily taste ,at least to me. Think maybe its what they feed them in the hatchery. After they have been in fresh water for a couple weeks to a month the taste changes considerably.

Good luck with the children they'll have a ball. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## katfish ken

garhtr said:


> I'm surprised the cat eats them
> I turn mine lose, I never really acquired a taste for em.
> Smoking does makes them nearly eatable
> Hope she catches a bunch n Good luck and Good Fishing


Stocked trout seems to have an oily taste ,at least to me. Think maybe its what they feed them in the hatchery. After they have been in fresh water for a couple weeks to a month the taste changes considerably.

Good luck with the children they'll have a ball. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Workingman

Last year I cooked 3 for the cats and only prepared 1 for me. I had low expectations and just wanted to see. It had been a few years since I cooked one. I dusted it with seasoned flour, pan fried it and topped it off with a citrus beurre noisette (browned butter) when I ate it, it went really quickly and I wished I had given 1 less to the cats! May have been that fish, or the water, or the timing after being stocked? Not sure but I'll definitely cook a few more this year to see! We are lucky to have a reservoir in our small town that gets stocked. It's just a few blocks away for us!


----------



## katfish ken

the taste changes once they've been in fresh water for a bit. at least in my experience .


----------



## garhtr

katfish ken said:


> the taste changes once they've been in fresh water for a bit.


 I don't doubt it and they also fight better after they've been on the loose for a while.








Ky fish have been running on the small side for two consecutive seasons, 9"-11"
Normally there would be plenty of 12"-14" even 16" fish, hopefully spring fish will prove to be bigger.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## katfish ken

we have a local lake they stock with 6,000 9 -11" 18th of Feb. and once they get up to 13-16" they get real tasty .


----------



## garhtr

katfish ken said:


> they stock with 6,000 9 -11"


 That's what I'm seeing in Ky streams now but a few years ago fish were much larger on average. I'm guessing it has something to do with hatchery management and timing of releases, holding that many fish any length of time is probably expensive and bogs down production of numbers. In the end I still enjoy catching them big or small.


----------



## katfish ken

Yep they are fun to catch when ya match your tackle to the size of them. About this time of year you can get up the lake and catch last years fish and they're a blast. They make great table far too.


----------



## PT-63

The Wolf creek hatchery has had some problems, consequently size and numbers are down. KFW is "re-evaluating" the Trout stocking program . So FINS lakes, and second,third class streams will probably change or discontinue. Along with some of the mass stockings at large reservoirs.


----------



## garhtr

Looks like more rain on the way anyone heading to Adams lake Friday or this W/E ? Anyone see it over the last day or two ?
Temps look good but Bad luck with the rain, I think it has been very muddy last two releases.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Freedomfisher

so what is everyone's favorite way to haul thier catch around? stringer? basket? bucket?


----------



## Tom 513

Freedomfisher said:


> so what is everyone's favorite way to haul thier catch around? stringer? basket? bucket?


Thats kind of putting the buggy in front of the horse, right? I was going to ask whats everyones favorite way to bring home dinner? I like a drop shot, with a small, I believe #6 circle hook with a small piece of earthworm on a tight line, sometimes I will pump some air in the worm to keep him afloat.


----------



## Freedomfisher

Tom 513 said:


> Thats kind of putting the buggy in front of the horse, right? I was going to ask whats everyones favorite way to bring home dinner? I like a drop shot, with a small, I believe #6 circle hook with a small piece of earthworm on a tight line, sometimes I will pump some air in the worm to keep him afloat.


lol. I'll take any tips i can get as well . I caught my first last June in lima lake while bass fishing. got him on a rooster tail


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Kastmaster spoons, panther Martins, and one that really surprised me with them being hatchery fish, a small floating Rapala with an inline sinker ahead of it to get it down. I guess predators are predators Its in their genes Maybe a size 7 I think ?


----------



## chadwimc

Freedomfisher said:


> so what is everyone's favorite way to haul thier catch around? stringer? basket? bucket?


I prefer a basket to keep 'em alive. Then into a cooler with ice on the way home.


----------



## stonen12

Power bait rigged the right way kills them every time. I also like corn single or in sacks , eggs single or in sacks, Minnow under a bobber also catch crappie that way which is a nice by catch. Never had any luck on stockers with lures.


----------



## chadwimc

garhtr said:


> Looks like more rain on the way anyone heading to Adams lake Friday or this W/E ? Anyone see it over the last day or two ?
> Temps look good but Bad luck with the rain, I think it has been very muddy last two releases.
> Good luck and good fishing


In my limited experience at Adams Lake *ANY* amount of rain makes it a mud puddle.


----------



## garhtr

Get them on ice quickly, break the spine at the gills and bleed, carrying a smaller cooler lakeside normally isn't too tough.
Time tested and trout approved ---Powerbait, corn or a small ball of velveeta cheese and small shot 12-18 up the line on one rod---- cast a small float with one or even two popeye jigs on another rod.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## killingtime

Freedomfisher said:


> lol. I'll take any tips i can get as well . I caught my first last June in lima lake while bass fishing. got him on a rooster tail


Rooster tails are an awesome bait for trout. Green and orange with a gold blade and plain white with silver blade works good also. My favorite way is with little crappie jigs and a small bobber just like crappie fishing.


----------



## pitdweller

I look for dewine to pull the plug on stocking to prevent crowds or close the areas stocked for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Gills will be on their beds by the time trout truck gets here dang


----------



## Freedomfisher

maybe he won't think of that. 


pitdweller said:


> I look for dewine to pull the plug on stocking to prevent crowds or close the areas stocked for a couple of weeks.


dont some get stocked tommorow? hopefully he won't think of it


----------



## garhtr

pitdweller said:


> I look for dewine to pull the plug on stocking to prevent crowds or close the areas stocked for a couple of weeks.


 No one gets close to us fly fishermen and Trout do not transmit the virus,  go fishing.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Rocky fork youth trout event has been canceled


----------



## garhtr

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Rocky fork youth trout event has been canceled


Not sure why but there were no youth events highlighted on the schedule. Budget cuts ?
Imo kids should come first that event was well attended.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

The youth event for Rocky was planned. They had the big sign up for a few weeks. Just read in the paper that it was canceled due to the govenor mandate caused by overreacting to COVID19.


----------



## garhtr

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Just read in the paper that it was canceled due to the govenor mandate


 So does the trout release happen with no youth event or is the whole thing called off??


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Trout will still be released into the little pen. Open for all to fish. I find this very funny and ironic because there will probably be even more people there now. It's a tiny little area they net off and release them in....it will be shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## garhtr

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> . I find this very funny and ironic because there will probably be even more people there


 That was my thought also.
Same amount of people just less for the kids to do.
Still might take my granddaughter if the weather cooperates.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## wabi

chadwimc said:


> In my limited experience at Adams Lake *ANY* amount of rain makes it a mud puddle.


It was high and muddy Friday. Looked like it had been up 8-10" with all the rain, but was back down to just a couple inches of water going over the spillway Friday afternoon.


----------



## garhtr

wabi said:


> It was high and muddy Friday.


 Any fishermen ?? Any fish ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Tinknocker1

OMG wabi's alive  be nice to see the UL flyrod forum make a come back tour


----------



## wabi

garhtr said:


> Any fishermen ?? Any fish ?
> Good luck and good fishing


Not a huge crowd, but several people there. Didn't see anyone catch one, but I wasn't paying close attention to everyone else. Went back yesterday afternoon (Monday) and there was only about 10 or 12 people fishing. Didn't see anyone catching. Still muddy and it was windy. I never had a bite in the hour I was there. Chummed with corn and had powerbait on the hook.


----------



## wabi

Tinknocker1 said:


> OMG wabi's alive  be nice to see the UL flyrod forum make a come back tour


Yep, still kickin', just not very high. 
Actually went to a 4wt glass rod as the #1 rod, so I don't visit the UL forum much.


----------



## Tinknocker1

wabi said:


> Yep, still kickin', just not very high.
> Actually went to a 4wt glass rod as the #1 rod, so I don't visit the UL forum much.


Glad your well buddy ! I'm not there much anymore either as long as your fishing !


----------



## pitdweller

ODNR has moved stocking dates to week of instead of specific dates to reduce crowds.


----------



## garhtr

pitdweller said:


> ODNR has moved stocking dates to week of instead of specific dates to reduce crowds.


 Most anglers will not be happy if they show up a day or two before the fish truck 
Probably be a crowd at Rushrun Sat, if it keeps on raining it might be the only place to fish in SW Ohio 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> Most anglers will not be happy if they show up a day or two before the fish truck
> Probably be a crowd at Rushrun Sat, if it keeps on raining it might be the only place to fish in SW Ohio
> Good luck and good fishing !


I'm going stir crazy and need to fish badly, are you sure it will be Saturday and not today Friday March 20?


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> I'm going stir crazy and need to fish badly, are you sure it will be Saturday and not today Friday March 20?


 Not really sure when the fish will go in(might be in there now?) but just guessing it'll be a zoo on Sat. Looking bad for stream fishermen, I might be in that crowd myself.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## chadwimc

Rush Run was very high and quite muddy. Vintage gear seems to still catch fish...


----------



## Freedomfisher

pitdweller said:


> ODNR has moved stocking dates to week of instead of specific dates to reduce crowds.


ridiculous..everyone of knows the risk.


----------



## garhtr

Well, nobody's working tomorrow how big of a crowd will there be at Rushrun a.m.?
Anyone get there today or there now ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## chrsvic

garhtr said:


> Well, nobody's working tomorrow how big of a crowd will there be at Rushrun a.m.?
> Anyone get there today or there now ?
> Good luck and good fishing


A friend and i fished from maybe 8 a.m. til 1 p.m. today, no bites ourselves. Perhaps 25 or 30 people fishing, saw 3 or 4 fish caught. Occasionally saw a trout jump. Water is still dingy.


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> Well, nobody's working tomorrow how big of a crowd will there be at Rushrun a.m.?
> Anyone get there today or there now ?
> Good luck and good fishing


I'm sicker than a dog but I'm going to be there


----------



## garhtr

chrsvic said:


> A friend and i fished from maybe 8 a.m. til 1 p.m.


Thanks for the report, I might wait a day or two and let the water clear a bit


Tinknocker1 said:


> I'm sicker than a dog but I'm going to be there


  If you see me fly- fishing please stay several feet away.
Let us no how it goes and get better soon
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tinknocker1

I'm bringing my 7' for extra space


----------



## chadwimc

It was muddy, but the fish were biting. I lost as many as I caught...


----------



## SmallieKing

The kids and I hit Rush Run for about 2 hours last evening. Brought 2 home and had a few more bites. Wax worms about 3' deep.


----------



## stonen12

Got a couple stockers today, and a small crappie that got gilled so it went in the smoker too.


----------



## kingofamberley

Tinknocker1 said:


> I'm sicker than a dog but I'm going to be there


You should definitely not go there, for everyone else’s sake. As a nurse I’m advising you to self quarantine at home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Like Water

Yeah that's pretty selfish and shitty. Go to some isolated river or something if you must. Don't be responsible for people suffering horribly and dying because you want to catch a 10 inch trout. If you're sick at all these days you have to consider the possibility that it could be covid-19 and act accordingly. @Tinknocker1 




kingofamberley said:


> You should definitely not go there, for everyone else’s sake. As a nurse I’m advising you to self quarantine at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Like Water

Tinknocker1 said:


> I'm sicker than a dog but I'm going to be there


The owner of the youtube video in your signature is "Олег Семеренко"

Do we have a russian plant in the game fishing forums? SMH.

But also if you're sick stay the **** home. Hoping that was a fucked up joke, I'm sure there won't be many more jokes like this when over a thousand people a day are dying here from the virus - at least in our country.


----------

